# My 30g Reef!!!!!



## malawi4me2

Hey guys! I'm new to the whole SW thing, but I finally got my 30g reef tank cycling with 21lbs of Uaniva LR! This is so exciting! So far this is what I have going: Aqua-C Remora skimmer, 96w PC lighting (and 3/4w blue LED), two Power-Sweep 212s, a titanium heater, and 40lbs of live sand and 21lbs of LR. (I'm probably gonna get a little more LR this weekend.) SG is 1.026, pH is 8.3, and temp. is 77F. (Does this sound good?) 
I do have one question, though... So far, my skimmer hasn't produced any foam (it's been running for about 6hrs)... Is this part of the "break-in" period, or am I doing something wrong? I was expecting _a lot_ of foam during the cycling stage. Here's a few pics (things are still a little cloudy looking):


----------



## TheOldSalt

It takes a few days before any foam production starts.


----------



## malawi4me2

Thanks TOS!


----------



## hail_sniper

welcome to the hobby


----------



## malawi4me2

Hey Hail Sniper! Good to see you back here!


----------



## Osiris

Finally welcome to the sickness, lol I mean hobby...


----------



## malawi4me2

Hey guys! Here's a current pic that I took this morning:









Let me know what ya think! The zoanthids are really more green than they look in the pic.


----------



## Osiris

Mushrooms seem to enjoy it, their really open, are those mexican snails?

Coming along good, i really can't wait to combine the 20L and 10g into 30L tank


----------



## mlefev

I wish I had a house instead of an apartment. I just can't dedicate the space to a large tank (or the liability of something breaking and 30+ gallons of water hitting the floor. Let me know how it goes because I've always been fascinated with saltwater tanks. The mall here has about a 150 gal one, and it's been enticing me to set one up since I was a kid.


----------



## hail_sniper

i cant wait to set up my 90, itll be great, i just need to work out the plumbing and electrical then build me a better sump


----------



## Osiris

and send me ur corals since u know they may not adapt well to a 90g


----------



## jlpropst00

I wonder if the serve ***Spam*** on these cheap flights?


----------



## mikkolopez

Pretty awesome. These SW tanks are really cool to keep and the variety of fish you can stock it with is limitless.


----------



## Coolfish

7 years later. Wonder if he still has that tank.


----------

